# Changing inefficient gas fire for efficient gas fire



## gianni (29 Aug 2010)

I've found plenty of threads here from people who are seeking information on changing a gas fire to an open (solid fuel) fire.

But, has anyone changed from a regular gas fire (the crappy ones that are all light and very little heat) to an efficient one? I've looked at websites of suppliers and there is very little information - short of glossy brochures of fancy looking fires.

Is it possible to remove the old gas fire and fit a new efficient one in the same space, without alterations to flues and hearths?

Are efficient gas fires a better bet or is removing the fire altogether the way to go ?

(I am not interested in a solid fuel open fire as I find them a lot of hassle.)


----------



## fmc (8 Sep 2010)

Hi Gianni a glass fronted gas fire runs at about 78% while an open gas fire runs at about 50-55% at beast with a ceramic back so there is a good saving. Gazco e box is a good one and has a choice of frames like a modern one the dimension to a traditional one like the richmond. The retail at around E900 -E1000 depending on the frame. these are a box unit so need a square hole in your existing fireplace. If you have an arched insert or one with tiles down the side and a canopy you may need to change this to a square insert. This is easily enough done and would cost about E300 depending on whats needed to be done and the type of the fire surround.


----------



## Towger (8 Sep 2010)

I got the Gazco logic e box installed after much research, well did most of the work my self. It fitted into the existing fire place with out any problems, or hacking out the back. The fellow who commissioned it thought it was the best build unit he had every seen, it would want to be they cost more...


----------



## gianni (14 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the responses folks, much appreciated.


----------



## browtal (13 Jan 2011)

Hello,
 How efficient do you find the new gas fire? I have a ceramic gas, fan assisted, fire .
When we built our home we found that our chimney only went up a few feet. I dont know what the idea was, but presumably the architect had his own reasons.
The fan has given lots of trouble as it is located outside and becomes weather beaten. Replacement estimate is €350 for part plus 150 labour.
Can anyone tell me if I replace it will it always have a short fifespan.
Any better suggestions.


----------

